# backtrack 3 startup sound



## aloishis89 (Jun 5, 2007)

This isnt really a problem, but I love the startup sound for backtrack 3 and want to use it as my vista startup sound. Can anyone point me to a link of this file, or at least where it is stored within linux? thanks.


----------



## Flyingmunkie (Jun 25, 2007)

il look for it when i get home, maybe while ive got it loaded up il steal my roomates myspace password


----------



## tryptophan (Jul 18, 2007)

I can point you in the right direction, but not for startup sound; rather the Vista boot screen. The boot music must be in the same folder???

For a graphic: 
Create it, call it winload.exe.mui, copy it to C:\Windows\System32\en-US
(The graphic file already there is called winload.exe.mui )

If you can figure out how to substitute the sound file procedure for the graphic .bmp file procedure, post back up on it...

There could be an ownership issue with the Vista file; that's a few more commands. Post back.


----------



## aloishis89 (Jun 5, 2007)

ok, I figured out how to replace the sound. you have to download a program called ResHacker and use it to open imageres.dll and expand the folder WAVE. open the folder 5051 and the file is called 1033. you can press play and listen to the current sound or right click on it and go to replace resource. then its a matter of sticking in another wav. so now all i need is the backtrack wav and i should be good. anyone know where that might be?


----------



## aloishis89 (Jun 5, 2007)

i found some more indepth instructions here: http://vistahelp.blogspot.com/2007/01/how-to-replace-vistas-startup-sound.html


----------

